# Lifespan of Amano shrimp?



## pitabread (Jul 14, 2006)

I've read on various sites that Amano shrimp have a lifespan of only 2-3 years. But I've had this trio of Amanos for at least 3 years now and they are showing no signs of slowing down.

Is this normal? Anyone kept Amano shrimp this long?


----------



## crypt (Feb 1, 2006)

I had 3 Amanos for at least 5 years before it died


----------



## apm (Jul 1, 2009)

i had one for 3 yrs... has anyone bred these in capt?


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

heard it was hard to breed in home aquariums because babies require brackish water to develop.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

tex627 said:


> heard it was hard to breed in home aquariums because babies require brackish water to develop.


agree.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

yep mine lived 3-5 yrs and I killed them accidentally.


----------

